# it's so hot in here I feel like I'm in a steamer!



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Is there any Finnish expression which describes that one feels so hot and humid?

Perhaps "Se on kuuma kuin sauna"?


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Minulla on kuuma.


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I am looking specifically for some proverbial expressions which Finns use.


----------



## sakvaka

We'd rather describe the environment by saying, as you correctly guessed, _Täällä on kuuma kuin saunassa!

Kuuma kuin pätsissä_ is also commonly used. There may also be more of these phrases.

Suomen kielessä ei ole englannin muodollista subjektia "it", eikä "It's hot here"-lausetta voi kääntää niin suoraan kuin luulet.


----------

